# Thanks Hattie for a great Gore Fest!



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I wants to give a big shout out of thanks for all the hard work Hattie and her friends put forth to pull off an excellent festival. I know a lot of hard work and late nights went into organizing this with out much of a budget. 

This festival is so much fun and it really would have been a shame if no one stepped up to run it this year. 

The new wave is a lot of fun and a nice addition to just having the canyon. Thanks also to Hojo and Mandy for doing the freestyle and scoring system that makes that happen. Riley tied for first in this and had a nice showing as the youngest ever Gore racer at 13 years old. I tried to shadow him from Gore rapid down, and could not quite keep up. In fact I'm quite sure I slowed him down, as he would look over his shoulder to make sure I got out of each rapid safely, if not so quickly. I've promised not to do this next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

second that, thanks hattie, best gore fest ive been to, im sure next year will be even better! thanks a bunch!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Was done really well this year. Thanks a bunch. 

Carnage, naked streakers, band, fireworks, pig roast, free gear shwag, great weather, Class V, SUP, rodeo, booze cruising, and good folks. What else can you ask for of a Gorefest. 

Gonna post the photos and results?


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Was great!

Someone said the slideshow photos would all be uploaded on the web. Any ideas where?


----------



## GoreFest2016 (Aug 1, 2015)

Results should be up by the end of the week, I will post them here as well as the Facebook page. Photos taken of the race will be at Rapid Image Photo
Those should probably be up around the end of the week as well. 

Thank you so much everyone for coming out, it was a blast!
And HUGE thanks to Justin Schieble, Jessica Marsan, and John Anicito for making it happen!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Another thanks! I was only able to stay around for the race but was impressed that there were timers at the finish line this year. Even though I don't think they got well tested, I noticed safety folks seemed to be in all the right places and the guy who gave the pre-race talk was on it! They finally made a sweet shirt too, even though they ran out of larges. Hopefully next year I'll be able stick around for the streakers.


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes! Thanks so much for the great time at Gore!

By-the-way, I lost a Werner Double Diamond bent shaft paddle, that is black and 196 cm. I think it was left at the put in Sunday morning. If you find it, PLEASE let me know.

Thanks again!

Shawn Fullmer
[email protected]


----------

